
Spain passes law to shut down websites and social media over protests - atemerev
https://www.catalannews.com/politics/item/spain-passes-decree-to-shut-down-websites-and-social-media-over-public-order-threats
======
100011
I obviously expect EU to come hard against the Spanish government for trying
to exclude people from their fundamental freedoms such as freedom of the
speech, protest and the right of peaceful assembly.

